# elk with a spear



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a bull elk with a bow, a small rifle, a big rifle, up close and far away. A cow one time with a shotgun slug. Last year it was a 6x6 with a handgun.......all pretty boring. I wanted to use a spear but they won't let me.

So I'm going back to the shotgun; 12 ga copper solids in my new whitetail deer hunting shoulder-busting thingy. I'm good to go up to 150 yards. uh........my story. 

If there's no big bulls at least I can just run around the woods and ground-swat pine grouse. :smile:

Opens Thursday. It's gonna be a blast.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Every seen this one? Former Idaho State Bengal Jared Allen taking an elk and bison - with a spear.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Every seen this one? Former Idaho State Bengal Jared Allen taking an elk and bison - with a spear.


Yeah seen it, I'm jealous. There was another one out for awhile that was even cooler although the guy was in a high fence petting zoo.

I think I could pull it off where I hunt in Wyoming. If I went out of state I would have to do a lot of scouting, get lucky drawing some cool LE tag and pay an outfitter big bucks to get me on top of a bull.

.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you ever watch tim wells on his show relentless pursuit? worth googling. He likes to spear hunt. edit,,,,, just watched the jared allen video, guess I should've figured it was a relentless pursuit video.. haha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm having second thoughts about the 12 gauge. It makes my ears ring and my shoulder hurt. There's guys talkin' .35 Remington on another thread. I have a .35 Rem, or maybe several of them, and reload for them. Using those Leverrevolution plastic-tipped bullet thingies. I've murdered a ton (7) of beer cans with them. They are one of the coolest projectiles out there without any capital letters. 

I would like to harvest a elk with a .35 Rem, say a Model 141 pump with a nice walnut stock, open sights. My 12 gauge rocket launcher has a plastic camo stock with a big hole in it and a fancy-dancy scope thingie that cost more than Mrs Goober's washer and dryer. 

Uh.....if I don't get back to work I might be sellin' those guns. bye

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

That 35 rem is pretty cool...traded my neighbor 2 bricks of 22lr for one of those lever shooters...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If only you had some obscure rifle, like a 256 Fig Newtown to use.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a friend in Idaho that speared a bear over a bait. He kinda got in trouble by the IDFG but, hey he did it!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

gdog said:


> That 35 rem is pretty cool...traded my neighbor 2 bricks of 22lr for one of those lever shooters...


Holy crap, people do that? How many in the brick? I have a fairly reliable source for copper jacketed 22 lr....


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Holy crap, people do that? How many in the brick? I have a fairly reliable source for copper jacketed 22 lr....


Neighbor who doesn't hunt any longer and had no fond attachment to the rifle. Said he got it a long time ago for next to nothing and never used it. Inexpensive rifle...but I'm happy to have it. Fun gun to shoot and hope to hunt with it one of these days...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

gdog said:


> Neighbor who doesn't hunt any longer and had no fond attachment to the rifle. Said he got it a long time ago for next to nothing and never used it. Inexpensive rifle...but I'm happy to have it. Fun gun to shoot and hope to hunt with it one of these days...


I can just imagine kicking the brush with that gun and shooting at a bounding buck out in front of me. Pretty gun! My dad has one but he won't even let me look at it.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

http://outdooroverload.com/hunter-spearing-world-record-black-sable/


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

guy spears a sable


----------

